# Tonneau Cover For Truck?



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

I know this isnt RV related, but i want to get a Hard Solid Folding Tonneau Cover for my 2008 Silverado short bed. I would like to store fire wood, trash, and anything else misc when we're camping/traveling. Was thinking of getting this one....

For those of you who have a truck as a towing vehicle for your Travel Trailer, would you mind sharing with me your impressions of the hard folding tonneau cover as far as durability overall... and also using it for RVing? Do you prefer the hard folding over vinyl folding? Any regrets?

Long term i want to get the GM/Chevy cargo management rails in the bed with the toolbox and divider that would fit under the tonneau cover.

Thank you!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the solid cover on my pu, if i had it to do over i would get the folding type or possibly the canvas roll up model.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Gets my vote. I have the Extang Solid Fold that looks like that. I used to always buy the color match fiberglass ones, but going to a fiver, this is perfect to still have my top after I unhitch.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I originally had a Saddleman roll up tonneau cover. It ballooned badly with even low speeds. I built plywood covers and used the roll up for a few more years. Finally gave up on the roll up and bought a Snuglid.







I will never have another type cover on my truck. It raises with hydraulic lifts and closes gently due to the air cushioning on closure.

I especially like the added MPG and the out-of-sight storage space .. I have had times when the lid need to be removed. i.e. gravel or bark dust hauling, it only takes a few minutes to remove. The only problem is the need for a second person as the top is awkward and weighs about lbs.

The example below shows a 2007 GMC w/ Leer model 800 and a 2009 F-150 4x4 King Ranch w/ SnugTop SnugLid



















I have had the Snuglid on my 2003 since new. It still looks good and performs well opening and closing. Style isn't cheap as the Snuglid will probably be in the $900.00 price range.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the Extang Solid Fold, which looks exactly like the one in the picture. I have had it for over a year and I would not trade it for any other tonneau cover. It installs in less than 5 minutes and it can be removed just as quickly. My dad has one of the fiberglass covers that hinges at the front, which can be a pain if you want to haul something big.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the optional hard folding cover from Chevy on my 2500 Silverado, basically it's a vinyl cover attached to plastic sections that fold over each other. I wanted to be able to lock things in the bed of the truck, so a soft rolling cover was out. I also wanted to be able to haul large items without having to remove a solid tonneau cover first, so decided on the hard folding cover. The cover has worked well for me so far. I can see some ballooning of the front section of the cover when driving down the highway, but so far it isn't showing any signs of tearing/ripping. The cover you're considering looks like it totally hard plastic, so ballooning won't be an issue for you. As long as you're not pulling a 5th wheel which would cause issues with cornering, the cover should work well for you.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Camping Fan said:


> I have the optional hard folding cover from Chevy on my 2500 Silverado, basically it's a vinyl cover attached to plastic sections that fold over each other. I wanted to be able to lock things in the bed of the truck, so a soft rolling cover was out. I also wanted to be able to haul large items without having to remove a solid tonneau cover first, so decided on the hard folding cover. The cover has worked well for me so far. I can see some ballooning of the front section of the cover when driving down there's highway, but so far it isn't showing any signs of tearing/ripping. The cover you're considering looks like it totally hard plastic, so ballooning won't be an issue for you. As long as you're not pulling a 5th wheel which would cause issues with cornering, the cover should work well for you.


I haven't towed with mine yet, but I do have the hitch in the bed. I don't think it's an issue with an 8' bed unless you're well past a 90* turn.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have the BAKflip G2. It folds up almost completely to the front of the bed (minus about 6")
It will hold 300 lbs on top although I've never tested that.
It is extremely easy to install and to operate and I have yet to have any water leak.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Roll-X

I have a Roll-X cover on my F-150. It is made by BAK which also makes the Bak flip covers. The Roll-X is a hard rolling cover that looks like a soft roll up cover. It is very secure and when open does not take up any bed space or block the rear window. Very slick.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

This is great guys. From what i can tell, the BakFlip models will fold back far enough for me to get to the cargo management system large toolbox at the front of the bed. If anyone has experience with using your folding tonneau cover with a toolbox inside the bed, please feel free to share as well.

Below is a picture of what the Cargo Management System toolboxes look like in a standard bed. They are low enough for the Tonneau cover to still go over the boxes. (I confirmed on the Tonneau cover FAQs that they are compatible with Cargo Management System.)

Thanks again


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks for this post I was looking for one of these for my new (old ) truck


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

After much research and considering all of your recommendations, I ordered the Bakflip F1. At least they are made in the USA still. Happy New Year! Kevin


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

BluegrassRV said:


> After much research and considering all of your recommendations, I ordered the Bakflip F1. At least they are made in the USA still. Happy New Year! Kevin


My Extang Solid Fold was made in Michigan. I was going to get a Bakflip, but the salesman talked me out of it. He claimed that the Solid Fold was more watertight and that the seals were made better. I do know that mine is watertight. I like the fact that you could fold the Bakflip all the way up to the cab.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

LaydBack said:


> Gets my vote. I have the Extang Solid Fold that looks like that. I used to always buy the color match fiberglass ones, but going to a fiver, this is perfect to still have my top after I unhitch.


X2. I looked at them all for my 2011 2500 hd. picked the EXTANG.


----------

